# 8 Week Old Pups and Night Time?



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I haven't had an 8 week old puppy in 11 years. I do currently have an 8 month old pom I got at 3.5 months old. I didn't think too much about setting an alarm at night with him, but he always did give me a good cue when he had to go out at night (and he still needs to go out once a night 99% of the time!!! :argh: ) But with an 8 week old (standard poodle) should I be setting alarms during the night to take him out? I don't want to miss it and have him learn to potty in his crate, but I also want as much sleep and as little interruptions as possible haha!
I'm still 4 weeks off from getting him (but I get to go see the pups on sunday!!!!!!!) but just want to be prepared.


----------



## Bluemoon (Dec 30, 2015)

Mysticrealm said:


> I haven't had an 8 week old puppy in 11 years. I do currently have an 8 month old pom I got at 3.5 months old. I didn't think too much about setting an alarm at night with him, but he always did give me a good cue when he had to go out at night (and he still needs to go out once a night 99% of the time!!! :argh: ) But with an 8 week old (standard poodle) should I be setting alarms during the night to take him out? I don't want to miss it and have him learn to potty in his crate, but I also want as much sleep and as little interruptions as possible haha!
> I'm still 4 weeks off from getting him (but I get to go see the pups on sunday!!!!!!!) but just want to be prepared.


With Zoie, I was very alert to her noises at night. Any time she would make a noise, I would wake up. So when she would wake me up, I would take her to the potty pad. If she didn't go, fine. If she did, lots of praises were to be had. 

I also put easily washable stuff in her crate just in case.

She will be 12 weeks tomorrow and she usually only wakes me up 1-2 times at night.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

When I got Iris she was 9 weeks old. We would potty at bed time about 10 PM and she would go until about 5am without waking. I hope your pup is just as easy.

VQ


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Viking Queen said:


> When I got Iris she was 9 weeks old. We would potty at bed time about 10 PM and she would go until about 5am without waking. I hope your pup is just as easy.
> 
> VQ


Same here. At 10 weeks of age, my pup slept a solid 7 hours through the night. At four months old, I've finally stopped racing downstairs every morning to rush him outside.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I did set an alarm for once a night for Rory for the first couple of weeks (he came home at 8 weeks). I can occasionally be a heavy sleeper so didn't want to risk sleeping through any noises he made. 

I don't think he really needed it to be honest (I had to wake him up) but he was completely perfect for toilet training (he literally never had a single accident) and I didn't want to risk upsetting that! From about 10 or 11 weeks I let him sleep through with no issues.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Lola slept from 11 pm to 7 am by 4 months old. For me it's kind like waking a sleeping baby, I don't. I always seemed to hear her if she cried, and would get her out right away. Of course, she wanted to play, but I would put her right back in her kennel.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I do think I would hear the puppy making noise if he did because my body is very used to waking up to my 3 pound dog gently digging at his crate door to go out every night (omg I hope it ends soon and he's able to hold it all night!)
If my Pom is still waking up during the night to go out when I get my pup should I try to sneak out of the room to take the Pom or should I take the poo out at the same time? I imagine I will want to try to sneak out so the pup doesn't get used to waking during the night if he doesn't have to.


----------



## service_spoo (Mar 14, 2015)

I set an alarm for every 2 hours I think when Penny was 8 weeks old (I was probably overly cautious lol), but within a few weeks was able to transition to one or two potty breaks, and then none at all. Those first couple weeks were rough, but I think worth it because she never had an accident in her crate.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Mysticrealm said:


> Thanks for the replies. I do think I would hear the puppy making noise if he did because my body is very used to waking up to my 3 pound dog gently digging at his crate door to go out every night (omg I hope it ends soon and he's able to hold it all night!)
> If my Pom is still waking up during the night to go out when I get my pup should I try to sneak out of the room to take the Pom or should I take the poo out at the same time? I imagine I will want to try to sneak out so the pup doesn't get used to waking during the night if he doesn't have to.


For the sake of only having to get up once, I would probably take them out at the same time. Also, if you leave your poodle puppy, and he wakes up while you're out with the pom, he'll probably potty in the crate. 


My foster dog used to get up in the middle of the night "needing" to potty, but after a month, I had had enough! I took a chance, knowing she can hold it, and I coaxed her back to sleep, and now she just gets up early in the mornings. 

If your poodle puppy gets used to going out in the middle of the night, wait until he's reliably housetrained, and then slowly phase out the nightly potty trips.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

With my two puppies, if one cried in the middle of the night, I'd take him out. But if I kept them up until pretty late (10 or 11pm) they usually could go until early morning, maybe 5 or 6. When they're sleeping, body systems sort of slow down. I took up water at around 7 or 8 at night, which is something I never did before. One thing that started to happen and is common is that if it becomes routine that you get them up in the middle of the night, they start expecting and demanding it. So if you must, you must. But try not to develop a consistent routine with that or it can go on forever. It started to happen with Maurice but I noticed that he was just fooling around so I crossed my fingers and let him weah weah and sure enough, he went back to sleep. 

Now, as near 3 year olds, I open their crates in the morning and half the time, they don't come out. They're like teenagers, "Ahhh, do we have to get up?" lol.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

We got lucky too...from the first night she went out at 11pm and woke up about 5:30. Now she's almost 14wks and she goes until 6:30 usually.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Viking Queen said:


> When I got Iris she was 9 weeks old. We would potty at bed time about 10 PM and she would go until about 5am without waking. I hope your pup is just as easy.
> 
> VQ



Same here.


----------



## Lexigirl (Mar 2, 2016)

Our new tpoo, Jojo, is 11 weeks old (we got her at 8 weeks). For the first few nights she would wake up in the night, whining, her signal she needed to go out. I took her out, making no fuss, no talking except "go potty" and absolutely no treats (we had a toy mix who would wake up in the middle of the night just for the treat--never again). Now, she is going to bed about 11, sleeping through the night, and awaking between 5 and 6. I hate getting up that early, and expect her to learn to follow our schedule, so I take her out, and then back in the crate she goes for another hour or so. She has only peed in her crate once, and that was when she awoke and we didn't get her out for a few minutes. But other than that, she can hold it. And she is already asking to go out at the door when she needs to go out, so the potty training is going well. She is a smart little gal--just like all poodles!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys.
I did the same thing Lexigirl with my pom (and still do) at night. No treats for going potty at night. His reward is that he doesn't have to pee in his crate!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Aww, Im getting a puppy in 4 weeks too! Where are you getting your baby from?
I will have the crate by my side of the bed, and I don't plan on setting an alarm or getting up in the night on purpose to let him out. I don't want to get into the habit of waking him up to potty. If he seems to need to go out at night then I will, but otherwise I plan on letting him sleep. 

Draco slept through the night since he first came home, and I'm hoping that all our good luck didn't run out with him!


----------

